# Color Advice For Master Bedroom



## Maria2404 (Feb 21, 2012)

I really need an advice for decorating new bedroom. We are newly married and this is going to be our first own home. We already have the furniture which is very dark brown wood, pretty classic style. I like deep colours and I really would like the colours of the walls in this room to be something like irish green (I got some examples like _French olive, Verdant or Blarney stone.... _I haven't picked yet tought).
 My husband thinks that it is going to be too much to make all the walls green so he suggested to have 1 or 2 green walls and the rest some neutral color. What would you recommend to match the colours that we already have? What about the ceiling?
I hope it all makes sense and sorry about those silly questions


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Your never ever want to make a small room a dark color. Makes it look like a cave.
Go on any real paint companys web site and most will have sample rooms you can paint on the computer. Sherwin Williams has a way to down load a picture of you room and you can change the colors right on screen.


----------



## thunderseed (Feb 21, 2012)

Maria2404 said:


> I really need an advice for decorating new bedroom. We are newly married and this is going to be our first own home. We already have the furniture which is very dark brown wood, pretty classic style. I like deep colours and I really would like the colours of the walls in this room to be something like irish green (I got some examples like _French olive, Verdant or Blarney stone.... _I haven't picked yet tought).
> My husband thinks that it is going to be too much to make all the walls green so he suggested to have 1 or 2 green walls and the rest some neutral color. What would you recommend to match the colours that we already have? What about the ceiling?
> I hope it all makes sense and sorry about those silly questions


Well greens work well with nature colour combinations, with tans, beiges, very light offwhite browns, especially light grays.
Go with a shade of green on 1 or 2 walls, and mix it with a nice cream beige or other neutral tones.


----------



## fiveohthree (Jan 23, 2012)

With green you can go with greyish or dark blue color. You can also try some other dark colors like brown or tan. Try searching on the internet some color ideas as well.


----------



## hardtimesdesign (Feb 23, 2012)

How big is your bedroom? Is it a conventional 4-wall rectangle-shaped room? What wall is your bed on? Can you post pictures? I love dark colors. I agree that painting really small rooms dark colors can produce a cave-like effect. But, if your room isn't terribly small, sufficient lighting will keep it from feeling like a cave - most rooms need three (artificial) light sources to not feel oppressive. Years ago when I lived at my parent's house, I painted their living room a deep greenish-teal color, almost like the ocean when it's that deep glassy green. They were quite skeptical at first because the color was so dark, but they love it now. If you're not going to paint all the walls, I'd probably recommend painting the wall the headboard is against, and maybe that's the only one. Do you have any pictures? I also agree that neutrals would go well, but it really depends on the green you end up picking. You could paint the ceiling a lighter shade of the neutral you end up picking so the contrast isn't so great.

I recently did a bunch of renderings for a client who was interested in painting her guest bedroom green - I thought her favorites (at the bottom) sounded similar to what you might like. The bedroom renderings start about halfway down this post: http://hardtimesdesign.com/2012/01/25/paint-options-living-room-and-bedroom/

Syd
Hard Times Design


----------

